# Wedding Ideas -



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

As you all know I got engaged last sun nite. So now of course i'm doin what a typical girl does... googling all about weddings! 

I was thinking maybe summer (aug 2011) time frame for a wedding... not completely sure about that right now. My first choice was a red/black wedding... but that will look stupid for summertime. Soo... now i have choosen pink/black (brown wont match black tux). I found a invite I like so far (I attached the pic). I need some suggestions...

any other invite design ideas? 
Can you find any cute dresses that all body types will look good in? (I really like black dresses with a pink sash or detailing to them)
What shade of pink is the prettiest?
Can anyone think of a theme I can use throughout all the invites, thanks, etc... I only found Vera Wang's Love Knots.

any wedding suggestion or ideas would be great! Please show me pics or web sites!
thanks everyone in advance!:aktion033:
now i know why people hire wedding planners.:huh:


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Oooh I love this stuff. Have you checked out Wedding Dresses - Wedding Cakes - Wedding Planning - Unique Wedding Ideas - By TheKnot.com yet? 

About the bridesmaids dresses, one of the trends I really like right now is different bridesmaids dresses, but same color. It's not easy to find a dress that everyone is comfortable in. I know people who have gone in and chosen 3 different styles and leaving the individual dress choice to the maids(let's say, one strapless, one with more coverage maybe cap sleeves, and one halter..). Here's an example, obviously not in your colors. 









Also, if you really had your heart set on brown and black, had you considered doing brown tuxes? A little non-traditional, but it can be done..










Or, black tuxes can go fine with brown dresses, depending on what shade of brown you want (if it's enough of a contrast..) Example: 










Here are some other black/pink themed things I saw that I love  

































































I'll keep an eye out for more stuff. I love love love weddings!!

By the way, I wouldn't worry too much about staying within a specific motif to start. I think if you just have a little book of pictures you really love, things will start to come together on their own. You might come across a single picture that 'makes' the whole wedding for you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woah!!!! :w00t: So I take it you're having a BIG wedding? hummmmm.....ok....that's good....

I had it all pictured on my back deck......I could have decorated it so pretty.....:brownbag:

I've always wanted to have a wedding out there. 

.....or even over on the beach....then everyone could come back here to the deck....

What ever you decide, I hope it is a most special day with lots of good memories. :thumbsup:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Check out www.theknot.com it will help you with sooo much!! 

I love the colors pink and brown...it was one of my color combo choices too but I went with blue and brown. 

For bridesmaids dresses if I could do it all over again I would have picked a designer and color and let my girls choose their style. It's hard to find a dress that everyone looks good in. But I've been in weddings where we all wear the same dress/style and it has worked. Just a personal choice. 

If you need any recommendations for photographers, video, invites etc etc let me know. I'm in Monmouth County now but when I got married I was in Ocean County so I used a lot of vendors not too far from you. 

Get a wedding planner book too. It'll help you stay organized. Oh and register early. I felt awkward registering when I got engaged but my mother in law kept telling me to register b/c people will want to send engagment gifts. So to please her I started my registry @ Macy's and I was shocked how many gifts we got just for our engagement. 

Have a BLAST planning and enjoy every moment of it!!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

The knot wasa big help but it also can create a lot of pressure and unnecessary expenses (everyone on there seems to think most things need to be custom and you are a bad bride if you don't pay for everything for all guests).

I had my girls all wear the same dress and each one loved it because it hide the hips and had structure for the chest. I even had a copy of it for my junior bridesmaid (it simply had straps). 

I love pink and brown - my brother had brown dresses at his wedding (they did brown and purple) and again we all wore the same dress. Oh, and the men wore black tuxes and it looked good. I have a bunch of photos on FB (PM me and I'll friend you on there so you can peek)

I am of the opinion that its an honor to be in someone's wedding and you wear what they ask you to wear no matter if its not your first choice. I personally do not like the look of various dresses (some short, some long, different tops, etc) I think it always looks odd or sloppy in photos (of the ones I have seen).

Watters and Watters is a GREAT dress company that has all kinds of styles and colors. The dresses are very well made and they are also reasonably priced. In fact, I was in two weddings last year and both dresses came from this company. You should check them out. They are also carried at many bridal places so if your BMs live in different areas they will often be able to check the dress out at their local salon.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

2maltmom said:


> Woah!!!! :w00t: So I take it you're having a BIG wedding? hummmmm.....ok....that's good....
> 
> I had it all pictured on my back deck......I could have decorated it so pretty.....:brownbag:
> 
> ...


Well.. My sister did a distantiation wedding so my family was pretty upset about it and lots of family members werent able to see the first girl from our family get married. Soooo... i will be staying local and it will prob be a descent size wedding.. i'm the baby in the family and the last to get married now. Maybe we can do something with the pups after the wedding/honeymoon! I prob wont include them in the wedding since kodie is such a prob with his health. I wouldnt want anything to go wrong during the wedding.

*Hunter's mom*... any pics would be great since its hard to see what things will look like until u see a pic.

*mom2bijou*... I am a member of theknot... i have been for a few years now (shhh... dont tell:blush: ) I always go on to look at pics for ideas. But its overwhelming! 

*pinkpixie1588*... Thanx for all the pics! I guess i need to decide on what shade of pink i would like... there are so many! Any other things you find.. please pass them my way.. pics are the best.


*Everyone*... I guess I'm also asking if maybe I should change my colors to another color if its a summer wedding in Aug.. ? suggestions?
I think i def like the black and pink together cause i think i wanna keep the men in black tux. I'm very old fashion.
Anyone find any cute themes I can add to the wedding?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

kodie said:


> Well.. My sister did a distantiation wedding so my family was pretty upset about it and lots of family members werent able to see the first girl from our family get married. Soooo... i will be staying local and it will prob be a descent size wedding.. i'm the baby in the family and the last to get married now. Maybe we can do something with the pups after the wedding/honeymoon! I prob wont include them in the wedding since kodie is such a prob with his health. I wouldnt want anything to go wrong during the wedding.
> 
> *Hunter's mom*... any pics would be great since its hard to see what things will look like until u see a pic.
> 
> ...


 
i love the black n pink n if u love those colors u shouldnt chg them, u can also think about pink n black pink dresses with a black sash, if its a summer wedding but ultimately its up to u. enjoy enjoy! soo exciting!


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

If you're worried about the colors not being 'springy' enough, maybe make pink the more dominant color and black more of a complement/accent. But yes, you'll definitely have to narrow down the pinks. I think if you want to be more traditional, a paler pink, but lots of people are doing more contemporary themes with hot pink. 

I don't really have any ideas for themes. I'll keep thinking, though


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm having a black and pink wedding!! My wedding is July 4, 2010 so if you wait until after that I will have lots of pictures. I just got a finished sample of my invites yesterday. I should have them all in a few days. I can't wait to mail them out. 

My sister is my maid of honor and my only bridesmaid. She is wearing a solid black dress, no pink on it. Her flowers will be a monochromatic bouquet of bright pink. My flowers will be all white and the centerpieces will be three vase composites with a different type of hot pink flower in each vase. The vases and the flowers will be varying heights. Linens will be a crushed taffeta in pearly white and I have glass silver pebbled chargers with a black satin napkin. Our cocktail tables will be black crushed taffeta with a bright pink tie on the tall tables. 

Here are a few pics of my wedding invites. They have three inserts (response, accommodations, welcome reception).


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love the hot pink , and july 4th with the fireworks is so cool , congrats 1 cant wait to see pics!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

kodie said:


> As you all know I got engaged last sun nite. So now of course i'm doin what a typical girl does... googling all about weddings!
> 
> I was thinking maybe summer (aug 2011) time frame for a wedding... not completely sure about that right now. My first choice was a red/black wedding... but that will look stupid for summertime. Soo... now i have choosen pink/black (brown wont match black tux). I found a invite I like so far (I attached the pic). I need some suggestions...
> 
> ...


Nice color combos!!

Something that a lot of brides do these days is tell the bridesmaids exactly what colors to buy, general style, etc. and let them buy their OWN dress--they won't all match exactly, but will be same colors, etc. That way each woman can pick out what flatters them. Kind of a new way of thinking rather than cramming every body into the same dress regardless of how they look in it. Just something to think about!

Have fun planning!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I just googled black and pink wedding and TONS of stuff came up...must be popular colors... how exciting to be planning something so special *feels like so long ago for me lol* (because it was lolol)


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

beckybc03 said:


> I'm having a black and pink wedding!! My wedding is July 4, 2010 so if you wait until after that I will have lots of pictures. I just got a finished sample of my invites yesterday. I should have them all in a few days. I can't wait to mail them out.
> 
> My sister is my maid of honor and my only bridesmaid. She is wearing a solid black dress, no pink on it. Her flowers will be a monochromatic bouquet of bright pink. My flowers will be all white and the centerpieces will be three vase composites with a different type of hot pink flower in each vase. The vases and the flowers will be varying heights. Linens will be a crushed taffeta in pearly white and I have glass silver pebbled chargers with a black satin napkin. Our cocktail tables will be black crushed taffeta with a bright pink tie on the tall tables.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my wedding invites. They have three inserts (response, accommodations, welcome reception).


wow! Cute idea with your invites! Def wanna see pics from your wedding... congrats!! Its really neat having it on 4th of july! Did that being a holiday effect your attendance at all?


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't think the holiday will affect our attendance. We knew our crowd and knew that this wasn't a big holiday for them. In fact, we think it may have the opposite effect. We are getting married in Newport, RI which is an amazing place to spend the 4th of July. The response we have gotten is that people are so excited to spend the 4th in Newport and that it gives them something to do for the holiday.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How FUN!!! I love looking at this stuff! & Congratulations!!


----------

